# ISP in Bangalore



## banskt (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi,

I live in Yeshwantpur, Bangalore. I am using a BSNL Unlimited Combo Plan 1499.

But I am facing certain difficulties:
a) The LAN ports of the modem is not working
b) Though mentioned unlimited, there is a catch :::: there is a bandwidth cap of 25GB beyond which the speed reduces to 256 kbps.

Can anybody suggest some good alternatives? I have the following things to consider
a) unlimited bandwidth
b) at least 1 Mbps connection speed 
c) no bandwidth cap

Note: I know about Railwire, indeed Railwire has been extended to Sadashivanagar and Malleshwaram, I am just 1km away. I call Mr. Veera Reddy every week, and for the past 3 months he keeps on telling that "it would be done in a month"

What do you suggest at this moment?
a) Wait for Railwire
b) Fix my BSNL modem with Rs, 2000 and continue
c) Get Airtel 1399 plan


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2010)

Ya the BSNL UL plans changed. They imposed FUP before some months. I'd suggest to go for Airtel.


----------



## khmadhu (Jul 4, 2010)

yup thats right go for airtel.. its 1099 for 1mbps unlimited..  and if u r a corporate employee u may get discount on this..


----------



## banskt (Jul 13, 2010)

I contacted Railwire, they assured me to provide a connection in 2 months. In fact, I know they are providing connection at Sadashivnagar as well as Malleshawarsm. Hence, Yeshwantpur must not be far behind. In fact, my address is under Sadashivnagar police station.

So, I got a 2nd hand modem for Rs. 100 from a BSNL engineer. This has solved the issue for the time being. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## unni (Jul 13, 2010)

Railwire is the best option as far as I know in Bangalore. If it's going to available within 2-3 weeks, I think it would be better. (I am a Railwire user for the last 10 months or so).


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 13, 2010)

how much download speed do you get in 1mbps connection? I am a satisfied BSNL user but won't mind changing it if I get a better deal from Railwire


----------



## unni (Jul 14, 2010)

Nowadays I don't download much. But when I do, I usually get 110-120 kBps.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 14, 2010)

whoa that's great...bcuz in BSNL connection i get only ~70 at the max...

thanks a lot unni for answering...I will lookout for Railwire office now


----------



## unni (Jul 14, 2010)

Please note one thing in particular. In my area, Railwire doesn't directly provide internet. They do it through another distributor by name Earthlink (now acquired by Zylog). So, speed and connectivity may also depend on the distributor. I believe the distributor buys the bandwidth in bulk from Railwire and then he sells it to us.


----------



## hot zubs (Jul 18, 2010)

hey guys is the RailWire Broadband really good, i'm planning to buy 256 Unlimited plan...


----------

